# North-west oriented garden: a no-no?



## Lynnie (9 Feb 2009)

Just wondering if a rear garden that faces north-west would put you off a house? Would it ever get any sun?

Thanks in advance (and apologies if it seems like an awful stupid question  but I just can't figure out if the back of the house we're looking at would get oblique sunlight in the late afternoons... if we ever see the sun again.)


----------



## sydthebeat (9 Feb 2009)

it would be ok on long summer evenings when the sun actually sets in the north west.

It wouldnt put me off as much as a north east garden would...

get a sun path diagram... and a compass... and find out exactly where the sun sets on the summer and winter solstice...


----------



## Clarelassie (9 Feb 2009)

It all depends if you like sitting out in your garden during the "summer" that we get. If so, then you will spend a lot of it in the shade. You will also be limited in what plants you may be able to plant if the shadow of the house keeps most of the garden in shade, but in saying that there are some nice shade loving plants, but you won't have many flowers.

Also means that any rooms at the back of the house will not get heat during the day from the sun shining in, so all depends on what rooms are at the back of the house.

Personally, I look at the outdoor space as another room - and would not consider a north facing garden in the back, unless you have a large front garden that is private.


----------



## Lynnie (9 Feb 2009)

Thanks for your replies folks.

Sydthebeat - where would one get a sun path diagram..?
Clarelassie - I'm inclined to look on the back garden as an extra room too, so the orientation is putting me off somewhat.

Not sure if this is any help, but maybe showing where other houses are in relation to the ones we're looking at (marked by red dots) would show where shadows would likely be cast..?


----------



## mel o (9 Feb 2009)

I'm no good for working out sun path etc but I can tell you that I have a north east facing back garden and only for the fact that it's quite long, we'd get no sun in the back past 4 o'clock. It's lovely in the morning though, the sun beams into the kitchen. My sister has a south facing garden and I envy her!! You can change many things about the house but you can't change the orientation.
As my ma would say, "God direct you..."


----------



## tosullivan (9 Feb 2009)

we have a north west facing back garden and from about 3pm in the summer we get the sun for the rest of the evening....until sunset


----------



## mosstown (9 Feb 2009)

also, nice to have the sun at the back to dry clothes saving you a fortune instead of using expensive to run tumble dryers.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Feb 2009)

the houses across the road from us that have south east facing gardens, all lose the sun after 3pm in the summer, just when we (NW facing start to get it).  NE/East & SE facing gardens would be last on my list


----------



## sydthebeat (10 Feb 2009)

lynnie, no. 20 on that layout plan would be my preference for the following reason.

If any of the dwellings build a two storey rear extension then a lot of the gardens will be shaded.... if you live in no. 20, then you only have to fear no. 19 building an extension.....

apart from that theres very little difference between the gardens. the orientation is pretty good actually as they will all get direct sunlight from roughly 2-3 in the afternoon onwards.


----------



## living:room (10 Feb 2009)

If you're worried about how potential extensions could affect your home in the future, take a look at the planning permission granted for this development - in recent times, many housing developments have a clause that prevents owners from extending their homes without applying for planning permission. 

Generally, it is OK to add up to 40sqm to a home, subject to certain restrictions (known as Exempt Development), but due to higher density developments and smaller garden sizes, local authories have been adding a condition to planning permissions preventing this. If the planning permission for this development has this clause included, then you have the added security of knowing that no-one can extend to their home without you getting a chance to look at drawings and have your say, through the planning process.  

Overall, a two storey extension can only be erected in the following circumstances:

- Exempt development (as discussed above) and if permitted, then the part of the extension which is at first floor level would have to be a minimum of 2m distance from your boundary;
- Planning Application - where you can make your views known (by submitting an observation) and where the issues of overshadowing and access to natural light are part of the amenity level of your home and will be taken into consideration by the planning department in making a decision.

My choice of the houses indicated would be either 21 or 25, with 25 maybe having the edge..

If No. 19 were to extend at 2 storey then the building line would most likely be along your shared boundary, whereas with 21 or 25, a potential extension would most likely be along the opposite boundary - due to the side pathways, this means that the shadow cast wouldn't fall as far into your garden, particularly in the evening.

Also no. 25 is at the end of the cul-de-sac, so less traffic going past the house. On the other hand, given the size of garden on No. 26, this is the property that probably has most scope to extend, so you should take into consideration that an extension along this boundary would create shadows in the early part of the day.


Hope that help - best of luck!


----------

